# Looking for friend (up north atv trails) S.E.. mi. area 50's-60's age



## 4-tracker (Aug 14, 2016)

*LOOKING FOR RIDING FRIEND NEAR S.E.MI. age50-60'S*



Kids sold everything leaving me with no won to ride with! Looking for someone easy going, no drug using, social drinker fine as long as it remains friendly! Been trailing up north since 86. Around St. Helen, Mio, Rose city, West branch. Camp Mac lake, Ambrose lk. St Helen campground. Enjoy the many diners in the area and or whip up great (out of doors) camp fire dish! Have wheeler w/ van for hauling and trailer if needed for hauling another atv. Fine w/ your own means of hauling as well. Have camping equipment w/ lake tubes (flotation devices) for after good ride to cool off and rinse off trail dust and relax! lol You'll need some kind of atv and means to help w/ trip for 2-3 day or more all depending on your free time to ride. I'm semi retired with plenty of time and with summer beginning to wind down, need to hurry!!


----------

